# Mac Pro et écran LCD Apple Cinema Display 30''



## ykai (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un écran LCD Apple Cinema Display 30'' depuis des années et il me satisfait parfaitement.
Par contre mon MacPro d'octobre 2006 n'arrive plus à suivre au-delà de Mac OS 10.7.5, vu que son architecture n'est pas à 100% 64 bits (même s'il a été vendu comme tel !).
J'aimerais donc acheter un des nouveaux MacPro2013, mais éviter si possible l'achat d'un des derniers écrans 27'' d'Apple, d'une résolution équivalente, mais donc avec un affichage des contenus plus petit que sur mon 30'' actuel.
Et je ne suis pas fan des écrans brillants (j'ai un iMac au boulot et cela finit toujours par gêner à un moment de la journée, selon l'éclairement de la pièce).

*Question 1: *
Peut-on brancher un écran Cinema Display sur les nouveaux Mac Pro 2013 ?
Spécifications: Moniteur Apple Cinema Display, 30 pouces, DVI, fin 2005&#8236; (2560 x 1600)

*Question 2-3:*
Si oui, y aurait-il 
- des limitations dans son utilisation (je pense aux connecteurs à l'arrière de l'écran 2x USB2 et 2x FireWire400) ?
- ou une hérésie quelconque assembler un tel duo ? (je sais que la mode est au Thunderbolt, mais avec ma dizaine de disques FireWire de 1-2 To, le passage au Thunderbolt risque d'être douloureux pour le porte-monnaie !!!).

Merci pour vos éclaircissements techniques et/ou vos avis.


----------



## snowrider (15 Janvier 2014)

La réponse est "adaptateur"

On peut connecter en dvi n'importe quel écran au mac pro 2013 en passant par l'adaptateur displayport->DVI

Il me semble que Thunderbolt->FireWire existe aussi, mais il me semble aussi avoir lu pas que du bien de ceux ci (débit lent, instabilité etc...) à confirmer.

Je peux aussi te dire que hormis les écrans "4k" tous les écrans DVI / HDMI / DisplayPort autre qu'apple sont compatible avec le mac pro, tu as le choix parmis une floppé qui ne sont pas brillant.

Pour ma part je vais prendre le Dell U27 qqchose de 2012 qui fonctionne en 2500x1440 et qui possède un hub usb3.


----------



## ykai (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Cela me conforte dans mon idée de garder mon écran encore un bout de temps 
J'imaginais effectivement qu'un tel adaptateur devait exister, mais je me demande s'il pouvait avoir une influence négative sur les performances d'affichage (temps de réponse (14ms), saccades, etc.).
Dans les spécifications de cet écran il est dit: "_La double liaison DVI est obligatoire pour le 30 Pouces,  la carte NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL (ou équivalente) est requise !  Ainsi, tant que votre carte graphique prend en charge la technologie DVI avec DDC pour la visualisation sur grand écran, vous devriez pouvoir utiliser ces moniteurs Apple ..._"

J'avais eu des problèmes avec la carte graphique d'origine du Mac Pro à l'époque et après de nombreux démarrages avec "écrans noirs" et "écrans bleus", je l'avais finalement changée pour une "ATI Radeon HD 3870 512 MB". Est-ce que je risque d'avoir à nouveau des problèmes d'affichages avec les nouveaux MacPro et cet écran ?
Désolé d'insister, mais cet écran n'est peut-être pas un écran DVI "comme tous les autres", avec son câble DVI qui se divise en 2 autres câbles à brancher en FireWire et en USB pour donner du jus au hub intégré à l'écran. Mais peut-être que les autres écrans font de même...

Pour l'adaptateur Thunderbolt-FireWire800, oui il existe, j'en utilise sur les dernières machines arrivées sur mon lieu de travail pour y brancher des Pocket Drive LaCie (avec un câble FireWire 800-400). Sans avoir fait de tests de performances pures, je n'ai rien remarqué d'anormal dans leur utilisation de tous les jours. Les copies de fichiers dmg de 20-30 Go s'effectuent comme j'ai l'habitude de les voir s'effectuer.

Ce serait avec grand intérêt que je lirais vos réponses à mes interrogations.

Merci encore pour ta réponse


----------



## iakiak (15 Janvier 2014)

ykai a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Cela me conforte dans mon idée de garder mon écran encore un bout de temps
> J'imaginais effectivement qu'un tel adaptateur devait exister, mais je me demande s'il pouvait avoir une influence négative sur les performances d'affichage (temps de réponse (14ms), saccades, etc.).
> Dans les spécifications de cet écran il est dit: "_La double liaison DVI est obligatoire pour le 30 Pouces,  la carte NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL (ou équivalente) est requise !  Ainsi, tant que votre carte graphique prend en charge la technologie DVI avec DDC pour la visualisation sur grand écran, vous devriez pouvoir utiliser ces moniteurs Apple ..._"
> ...


Si mes souvenirs sont bons le 30" à l'époque était obligé d'utiliser 2 flux DVI séparés car c'était le premier écran qui avait une telle définition. Depuis le DVI est devenu DVI double liaison. Donc oui n'importe qu'elle carte actuelle peut gérer le DVI du 30".

Reste la connexion en temps que tel.
Les 2 prises DVI c'est côté carte ou côté ecran ? Et est ce que le câble peut être remplacé ou est-il "soudé" côté ecran ?


----------



## ykai (15 Janvier 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> Reste la connexion en temps que tel.
> Les 2 prises DVI c'est côté carte ou côté ecran ? Et est ce que le câble peut être remplacé ou est-il "soudé" côté ecran ?



Câble soudé côté écran. Sur la photo les câbles à brancher à l'arrière du Mac Pro.
Un dernier câble (pas visible sur la photo) va vers le boîtier d'alimentation.


----------



## oomu (16 Janvier 2014)

Oui

avec un adaptateur mini-displayport - DVI il marchera.


D'ailleurs, je compte l'utiliser avec un mac pro fin 2013 aussi.

Le moniteur devra être raccordé à l'un des ports usb3 et via un adaptateur firewire 800-400 à Thunderbolt pour faire Hub.

Le plus difficile est l'adaptateur Firewire 800 -> 400. Ce n'est pas très cher mais peu vendu: http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/FIR1369AD/


----------



## snowrider (16 Janvier 2014)

>Le plus difficile est l'adaptateur Firewire 800 -> 400. Ce n'est pas très cher mais peu vendu
Un simple cable 800 -> 400 suffit ? j'ai des disques externe en FW400 que je branche sur l'imac en 800 avec ce cable (Obtenu avec l'achat un boitier externe double disque IDE usb2 FW il y a hmm 7 ans)


----------



## ykai (16 Janvier 2014)

OK, super, j'ai déjà acheté l'adaptateur "mini-displayport - DVI" à la fnac (29,90 CHF), avant l'ordi, il faut le faire !

Pour connecter le câble "FW400" de l'écran, il faut effectivement un adaptateur "FW400 -> 800", pour pouvoir faire le lien avec un autre adaptateur "FW800 ->Thunderbolt" pour finalement pouvoir être branché au nouveau MacPro. OUF!
Suis curieux de voir ce que cela va donner !



oomu a dit:


> Le plus difficile est l'adaptateur Firewire 800 -> 400. Ce n'est pas très cher mais peu vendu: NewerTech FIR1369AD 9-pin (FW800) to 6-pin (FW400)... in stock at OWC



Pour la France (et éviter les frais de port qui s'ajoutent depuis ailleurs)
Adaptateur FireWire 400 vers 800 - FireWire - MacWay - MacWay à 14,50 &#8364;

Pour la Suisse (et éviter les frais de port qui s'ajoutent depuis ailleurs) :
PRODIMEX eShop | 1394 - Adapter FireWire 9pin male > 6pin female DELOCK [65154] à 10,70 CHF

Je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher&#8230; Si quelqu'un a une meilleure adresse &#8230;


Merci à vous pour la participation !


----------



## oomu (16 Janvier 2014)

snowrider a dit:


> >Le plus difficile est l'adaptateur Firewire 800 -> 400. Ce n'est pas très cher mais peu vendu
> Un simple cable 800 -> 400 suffit ? j'ai des disques externe en FW400 que je branche sur l'imac en 800 avec ce cable (Obtenu avec l'achat un boitier externe double disque IDE usb2 FW il y a hmm 7 ans)



oui ça ira.


----------



## ykai (16 Janvier 2014)

snowrider a dit:


> >Un simple cable 800 -> 400 suffit ? j'ai des disques externe en FW400 que je branche sur l'imac en 800 avec ce cable (Obtenu avec l'achat un boitier externe double disque IDE usb2 FW il y a hmm 7 ans)



A mon avis, oui. 
Je ne voix pas ce qu'un adaptateur FW800-400 aurait de plus (ou de moins) qu'un câble FW800-400. Logiquement soit les deux fonctionnent, soit aucun des deux.
Mais chez nous au boulot depuis la venue des derniers iMac, ils sont équipés d'un adaptateur "Thunderbolt-FW800" connecté en permanence et on y connecte des disques (FW800 + FW400) parfois avec des câbles FW800 directement ou des câbles munis d'un adaptateur FW800-400 ou encore avec des câbles FW800-400, selon le câble déjà branché ou celui qui nous tombe sous la main. 
Je n'ai pas remarqué de différences (à part bien sûr une meilleure performance si on reste en FW800) et aucun problème de connection ou d'instabilité.

PS: Oomu est trop rapide pour moi&#8230; grillé sur le fil !


----------



## ykai (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
je reviens sur le forum, car mon MacPro est enfin arrivé et  j'y ai branché mon écran LCD Apple Cinema Display 30'' avec l'adaptateur "mini-displayport - DVI-D" et ...

La déception est très grande, car mon Cinema Display 30'' s'affiche dans un lamentable 1280x800 pixels au lieu des 2560x1600 attendus.

L'onglet "Moniteur" dans "A propos de ce Mac" m'indique:

Ecran Apple Cinema HD
30 pouces DVI, fin 2005 (1280 x 800)
AMD FirePro D300 2048 Mo graphismes

Les prefs système Moniteur proposent seulement trois choix:
1280x800 / 1024x768 / 1024x640.
On se croirait revenu 15 ans en arrière !!!

S'il venait une idée miraculeuse à quelqu'un, je suis preneur, car j'aurais bien de la peine à me défaire de ce superbe écran !

Merci !


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Il faut utiliser l'adaptateur minidisplayport vers DVI *double liaison* pour pouvoir utiliser la résolution native du cinéma display.

ici


----------



## ykai (27 Février 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse éclair.  

Je vais tenter le coup, j'espère que ce sera le bon.
Les commentaires sur le site d'Apple sont plutôt mitigés


----------



## snowrider (27 Février 2014)

Appuye sur ALT en meme temps que le champs "A l'echelle" dans les preferences moniteurs tu devrais voir d'autre résolutions apparaitre.
J'ai eu le meme souci avec un écran VGA , je n'avais pas les bonnes résolutions en auto-detection mais avec la touche ALT j'ai pu avoir la bonne version de résolution.


----------



## ykai (27 Février 2014)

> Appuye sur ALT en meme temps que le champs "A l'echelle" dans les préférences moniteurs


Cela fait en effet apparaître une résolution supplémentaire vers le bas: le 800x600 
Mais rien de plus en direction des résolutions supérieures, malheureusement.

Merci quand-même pour l'astuce.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Février 2014)

ykai a dit:


> Les commentaires sur le site d'Apple sont plutôt mitigés



A propos, j'ai lu des témoignages de gens qui disaient avoir résolu le problème en branchant la prise usb de l'adaptateur DVI sur un adaptateur secteur iPod/iPhone. Selon eux, ces problèmes proviennent du fait que les ports usb de l'ordinateur ne fournissent pas assez d'alimentation.


----------



## snowrider (28 Février 2014)

Il faut donc un adaptateur dualLink qui est un adaptateur actif (et donc va bouffer 1 port usb en plus !!! )
La synthese ici et d'autre remarque sur les moniteurs 4k ou comment brancher 6 écrans sur le mac pro: 
Mac Pro 2013 : la gestion des écrans | Le journal du lapin

Pour mon MP j'ai preferé passer à un 27'' en 2560x1440 via displayport (j'ai acheté un juste cable mini -> full) c'est un non apple car je voulais pas du brillant ni me ruiner plus 

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## ykai (1 Mars 2014)

J'attends de recevoir le fameux adaptateur minidisplayport vers DVI double liaison et on verra bien ce qui se passe. Je testerai aussi l'astuce qui consiste à brancher la prise usb de l'adaptateur DVI sur un adaptateur secteur iPod/iPhone.

Cela permettra, je l'espère, de clore cette discussion.

PS: Très bien l'article "Mac Pro 2013 : la gestion des écrans | Le journal du lapin", ci-dessus. Merci.


----------



## oomu (3 Mars 2014)

donc,

en effet faut un adaptateur dvi DUAL liaison. cela m'avait totalement échappé. Visite éclair à l'apple store pour le récupérer.

Avec l'adaptateur, l'écran 30" marche très bien avec le mac pro:

j'ai branché l'usb de l'écran dans l'usb de l'adaptateur, puis le connecteur usb et displayport de l'adaptateur sur le mac.

résolution max reconnue immédiatement, aucun artefact ou lag.

-
et je déconseille les bidouilles à coup de transfo supplémentaire dans usb.


----------



## ykai (8 Mars 2014)

Voilà les conclusions:

Comme pour oomu je confirme que la résolution maximale de 2560 x 1600 est reconnue
et que le hub à l'arrière de l'écran est opérationnel (USB + FireWire).

Pour information voici de quoi à l'air le "*Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter*":






et voici la combinaison d'adaptateurs pour connecter le câble FireWire de l'écran au MacPro2013:






Merci à tout le monde pour la participation.


----------



## powerxav (15 Avril 2014)

Moi j'aurai une question dans l'autre sens, j'ai un mac pro de 2010 et je voudrai prendre un Thunderbolt Display 27 pouces, simplement j'ai deux port DVI, donc comment peut-on brancher cet écran ? 
Merci


----------



## LaurentR (15 Avril 2014)

powerxav a dit:


> Moi j'aurai une question dans l'autre sens, j'ai un mac pro de 2010 et je voudrai prendre un Thunderbolt Display 27 pouces, simplement j'ai deux port DVI, donc comment peut-on brancher cet écran ?
> Merci



Avec cet adapteur :

Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI - Apple Store (France)


----------



## powerxav (15 Avril 2014)

Merci pour la réactivité  j'ai bien regardé sur ma carte vidéo une ATI Radeon HD 5770 et il y a deux ports mini display, je n'avais pas fait attention comme ils sont tous petits je ne pensai pas que c'étaient des ports&#8230;


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2014)

powerxav a dit:


> Merci pour la réactivité  j'ai bien regardé sur ma carte vidéo une ATI Radeon HD 5770 et il y a deux ports mini display, je n'avais pas fait attention comme ils sont tous petits je ne pensai pas que c'étaient des ports



Bonjour,
Le minidisplayport n'est pas le même que le thunderbolt. Un écran minidisplayport sur un port thunderbolt fonctionne, mais pas l'inverse. Donc a mon avis le thunderbolt display ne peut pas être utilisé sur un minidisplayport.


----------



## Johann27 (16 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je confirme tout ce qu'a dit *217ae1* ! Possédant un MBP avec port thunderbolt sur lequel je branche sans souci l'apple display 27pouces. J'ai également une 5770 avec 2 mini display port sur lequel fonctionne évidemment l'écran et, pour avoir fait  l'essai, l'écran en thunderbolt ne fonctionne pas sur un mini display port et donc la 5770 incluse.


----------



## powerxav (16 Avril 2014)

Merci, de toute façon je viens d'essayer l'apple display et il y a trop de reflets pour travailler (je suis graphiste) il me faut un écran plus "mat".


----------

